# Hello!



## drosera99 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Jeff and I'm the newest member of Mantid Forums. I'm relatively new to mantids but I have already become irreversably seduced by them.

My hobbies (aside from mantids) include carnivorous plants, karate, skiing, and many other things.

I live in Massachusetts where I go to school.

Look forward to getting to know you all better!

-Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi! I do jiu-jitsu


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome we have lots in common.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2007)

hELLO AND GLAD TO HAVE YOU HERE!


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff, welcome to mantidforum.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

